# Passer d'un qwerty à un azerty



## Adrienhb (24 Septembre 2003)

Hullo,

Une petite histoire pour expliquer ma question:
Etant en pc au bureau, j'ai demandé à avoir un clavier azerty et non un qwerty. Ce fut tout un bazar, entre autre il fallait changer les paramètres de windows pour qu'il comprenne que lorsque j'appuie sur la touche a de mon clavier, c'est bien un a que je veux et non un q. J'eus aussi cette impression que si le clavier n'avait pas la touche alt-gr, j'avais beau tapé sur la touche qui aurait dû être cette touche, windows ne la reconnaissait pas.
Bref au final tout s'est arrangé, mais je déclarais néanmoins: sous mac, cela aurait été plus simple: on aurait pris le clavier azerty, on l'aurait branché, on aurait sélectionné clavier français dans les pref sys et valà.
Ce à quoi on m'a répondu: "tu as essayé?"
Et là j'ai dû dire que non...

Donc je me tourne vers vous... dites je me trompe pas, c'est hachtement plus simple à changer de clavier sous mac que sous pc non?

Merci pour votre aide!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








A.


----------



## r e m y (24 Septembre 2003)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Une petite histoire pour expliquer ma question:
> Etant en pc au bureau, j'ai demandé à avoir un clavier azerty et non un qwerty. Ce fut tout un bazar, entre autre il fallait changer les paramètres de windows pour qu'il comprenne que lorsque j'appuie sur la touche a de mon clavier, c'est bien un a que je veux et non un q. J'eus aussi cette impression que si le clavier n'avait pas la touche alt-gr, j'avais beau tapé sur la touche qui aurait dû être cette touche, windows ne la reconnaissait pas.
> ...



Sur Mac c'est bien comme tu le décris qu'il faut faire. ET ça fonctionne


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Septembre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Sur Mac c'est bien comme tu le décris qu'il faut faire. ET ça fonctionne



Merci.
Puis-je te demander si tu as toi-même essayé?

A.


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2003)

Moi, je l'ai fait, sans pb...

Mais tu peux aussi le "tester" virtuellement... Trouves une photo d'un qwerty, bascule ton azerty en qwerty (prefs système) et manipules le...


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2003)

Un  qui a épousé une allemande le fait chaque jour sur son Mac. Comme sa femme était habituée à taper sur un clavier allemand, elle en a acheté un en Allemagne et selon que c'est mon ami ou sa femme qui utilisent le Mac, ils branchent le clavier français ou le clavier allemand et sélectionnent le drapeau français ou allemand dans la barre de menu.

Cela dit, il me semble que sur Windows il y a aussi un item "claviers" dans les panneaux de configuration, et normalement il suffit de sélectionner clavier français, ou clavier US en fonction du clavier relié au PC... ça ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Septembre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, il me semble que sur Windows il y a aussi un item "claviers" dans les panneaux de configuration, et normalement il suffit de sélectionner clavier français, ou clavier US en fonction du clavier relié au PC... ça ne fonctionne pas?



Merci pour les infos.
Si ça a fonctionné, mais ça a été tout un bazar... entre les applications qui switchaient d'elles mêmes en qwerty ou le menu de démarage qui ne veut encore que du qwerty pour entrer le mot de passe... En plus faut "ajouter" le clavier que l'on veut, 'fin bref, tout un bazar ma bonne dame qui me fait regretter mon mac. 
'fin bon reusement ce n'est que pour le bureau. 

A.


----------



## archi (25 Septembre 2003)

Après les phares jaunes, la norme SECAM, Airport limité à 4 canaux, Jacques Ch...c, le porte-avion CDG et l'exception "culturelle", voilà la septième plaie franco-française: le clavier AZERTY!


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2003)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Après les phares jaunes, la norme SECAM, Airport limité à 4 canaux, Jacques Ch...c, le porte-avion CDG et l'exception "culturelle", voilà la septième plaie franco-française: le clavier AZERTY!


Tu oublies une autre plaie : les posteurs-râleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je te signale qu'en Europe, il y a autant de claviers différents que de pays !...


----------



## archi (25 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies une autre plaie : les posteurs-râleurs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais ils commencent par QWERT...Z!


----------

